# Road Trip End of December



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

does anyone know a good Road Trip for End of December? I thought about Hatta Pools, Fujairah or maybe RAK...which of them is the best for that time of the year?


Thanks!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Any of those areas are nice. Tell you what, go into a petrol station and pick up a copy of the 4x4 road trip book on the UAE, some amazing ideas, routes in there and great tips as well.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Any of those areas are nice. Tell you what, go into a petrol station and pick up a copy of the 4x4 road trip book on the UAE, some amazing ideas, routes in there and great tips as well.


thanks for the quick reply! Is this the one from explorer publishing?
Also is it to cold to go for a Musandam Dhow Cruise around that time?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

peterpan123 said:


> thanks for the quick reply! Is this the one from explorer publishing?
> Also is it to cold to go for a Musandam Dhow Cruise around that time?


Yes it is, it's fantastic.

It will be a bit chilly, but I've done it in December, it's not so bad. But then it's a pleasant thing to do any time of year really.

Just note apparently there's been a rule change and if you're visiting the Musandam apparently you need proof of a hotel reservation in Oman, not sure how this affects people wanting day trips. Maybe give the Golden Tulip there a rng and see what the deal is, as they run Dhow cruises.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Yes it is, it's fantastic.
> 
> It will be a bit chilly, but I've done it in December, it's not so bad. But then it's a pleasant thing to do any time of year really.
> 
> Just note apparently there's been a rule change and if you're visiting the Musandam apparently you need proof of a hotel reservation in Oman, not sure how this affects people wanting day trips. Maybe give the Golden Tulip there a rng and see what the deal is, as they run Dhow cruises.


Thanks a lot very helpful!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Just note apparently there's been a rule change and if you're visiting the Musandam apparently you need proof of a hotel reservation in Oman, not sure how this affects people wanting day trips. Maybe give the Golden Tulip there a rng and see what the deal is, as they run Dhow cruises.


We went to Musandam 2 weekends ago for some beach camping and no one asked about reservations at the border. Just the usual 35aed exit visa fee from UAE and 50aed Oman visa (for uae residence). We spent the night and came back - no questions asked.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

w_man said:


> We went to Musandam 2 weekends ago for some beach camping and no one asked about reservations at the border. Just the usual 35aed exit visa fee from UAE and 50aed Oman visa (for uae residence). We spent the night and came back - no questions asked.


Thanks for that. I wasn't sure as there were some rumblings about new rules. But good to know you can just still go:clap2:


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

What are you driving? Will you be in a group?

There is one butt-clenching mountain drive in the Oman Explorer.

You're best popping into Kinokuniya: has all three Explorer series, and Offroad in the Emirates (and Oman) series and Off-road Adventure Routes Oman + UAE book.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> What are you driving? Will you be in a group?
> 
> There is one butt-clenching mountain drive in the Oman Explorer.
> 
> You're best popping into Kinokuniya: has all three Explorer series, and Offroad in the Emirates (and Oman) series and Off-road Adventure Routes Oman + UAE book.


A 4x4 but I rather not take it through rough roads  yes I will be in a group, some people are visiting and I want to show them a bit of the landscape!


----------



## talkitter (Sep 29, 2011)

Try hatta pools....its a wonderful place !


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

jebel hafeet is beautiful also... u can do the Oman (khasab) mountain safari + the dhow cruise all in one day if u start early.

u can get better rates than golden tulip if u contact dolphin tours. pm me for the number.


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

The hotels in Khasab/Musandam are pretty lackluster and expensive. I've always stayed in Ras al Khaimah and then driven out to Oman the next morning. Nice resorts in RAK for very cheap prices through booking(dot)com. And it prevented needing such an early start from the Marina.

Last time I checked, there are also ferries (that take your car) between Musandam and Muscat. So an option would be heading to Musandam, ferrying to Muscat, then driving back to Dubai through Hatta. Or the reverse. You can camp pretty much anywhere in Oman, so long as it's not private property. Guidebooks will give you great locations.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

The resort in khasab 'khasab hotel' was just 400 dhs for 2 ppl; really not expensive at all. Golden tulip is expensive but its like a 3 star property


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

ipshi said:


> The resort in khasab 'khasab hotel' was just 400 dhs for 2 ppl; really not expensive at all. Golden tulip is expensive but its like a 3 star property


I should have said "expensive for what you get." The Hilton RAK or several other hotels are 4* or 5* resorts with great facilities for the same price as a not-so-great places in Oman.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

peterpan123 said:


> A 4x4 but I rather not take it through rough roads  yes I will be in a group, some people are visiting and I want to show them a bit of the landscape!


Explorer routes are available online, and after you browse the available routes you can decide which you like and are suitable...

...driving in a group of more than 1 vehicle would be safer.


Have fun!


----------

